# crampy niggly pains at 8 weeks



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

hey emilycaitlin 

im 8 weeks at the mo and i have kinda crampy more so niggly pains at the mo ive had them on and off for the past few weeks but this afternoon they are kinda constant and im starting to worry 

im    its just things stretching and growing but i cant help worrying


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's fairly common to have these sorts of pains in early pregnancy, so I don't  think there's anything to worry about at the moment, but if they get a lot stronger, see your gp,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

